# Need help connecting Apple TV



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know how I would connect Apple TV with my DirecTV DVR? I have an LG plasma 42 inch which has only one HDMI input and my DVR only has one HDMI port?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Apple TV needs to connect to your TV, not your DVR. You need a HDMI switch, an AVR receiver with multiple HDMI inputs or you can use component connections for one of the sources.


----------

